# feeling of sadness one gets when thinking of happy memories



## rominetimma

I heard the term on the season's new CSI: Miami - the sadness one gets when thinking of happy memories -, and I wanted to know what the term was. Does anyone know? Wonder if it is a word in Spanish also...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jana337

Saudade? 

I will move your thread to the Portuguese forum.

Jana


----------



## rominetimma

Perhaps so! 

Do you know if it has a word in Spanish also? 

PS: It's not Brazillian, it's Portuguese - my fault.


----------



## Jana337

Not that I am aware of. Click. I have seen saudade in some English dictionaries - hispanohablantes perhaps understand and use it as well. 

Jana


----------



## Vanda

Actually the word _saudade _has been incorporated into the English syllabus. Some words for it in Spanish are: añoranza, nostalgia. In English means to miss someone or something, longing, yearning, although any of them get the nuance of the Portuguese word.


----------



## rominetimma

In my Oxford-English dictionary on my computer, suadade isn't in there. But I have heard of nostalgia before, suadade just sounds much better to me. 

Thanks for the help you two.

Adeus


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola a todos !
"Ya que estamos" qual é a diferença entre "saudades" e "anseio" ?


----------



## Vanda

anseio - anhelo 
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/anhelo

Saudade is a Pt concept ,I am afraid , hard to understand. We had a previous discussion here.


----------



## Vanda

> In my Oxford-English dictionary on my computer, suadade isn't in there


 
An interesting info, I guess, saudade, as well as samba and another Pt word, I can't remember right now, have been incorporated into English some years ago, I am not very sure, maybe 15 years ago or so. I have just to remember which En dic makes this kind of incorporation...

More about saudade here.


----------



## AGATHA2

Alguem fala alamão ? Penso que saudade é - mais o menos - "Sehnsucht" ???


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, I looked up in my Pt/Gr dictionary and it is there:

Sehnsucht - saudade, _nach Kunftigem_: ânsia.


----------



## Vanda

Hurray!!!!!!! Finally found. Saudade entered officially English Oxford dictionary in 1989.


> saudade - Longing, melancholy, nostalgia, as a supposed characteristic of the Portuguese or Brazilian temperament.
> .


 
It is a pity I can't post all the definition in here!


----------



## AGATHA2

Todo muito interesante como sempre, mais ninguem contestou a minha pergunta que me permito repetir:



AGATHA2 said:


> Ola a todos !
> qual é a diferença entre "saudades" e "anseio" ?


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, eu pensei que meu post 8 sobre anseio e _link_ para a definição em espanhol tinham respondido sua dúvida...


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha, eu pensei que meu post 8 sobre anseio e _link_ para a definição em espanhol tinham respondido sua dúvida...


 
Ola Vanda !
Infelizmente não, porque não aclara os matices de significado que existem (?) entre as duas palavras.  O meu diccionario português-alemão por exemplo explica que a saudade é um sentimento orientado no passado e o anseio está orientado hacia o futuro. É assim ?


----------



## Vanda

Well, esse é um bom conceito, não havia pensado nisto antes. Realmente a saudade tem a ver com o passado, enquanto que, quando anseio por alguma coisa tem a ver com algo que virá, que não alcancei ainda, que espero que aconteça.
Exemplo: se anseio ver uma pessoa, estou olhando para um tempo futuro em que poderei encontrá-la, ao passo que, quando tenho saudades dela, estou pensando em coisas que fizemos/dissemos/vivemos juntos num tempo passado. 
Anyway, anseio tem a ver com a palavra que no alemão for correspondente ao inglês yearn for, long for!


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada Vanda !


----------



## marcellamelo

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola a todos !
> "Ya que estamos" qual é a diferença entre "saudades" e "anseio" ?



Saudades is the sad feeling when you miss something good, like a person or just a memory, and anseio is when you are looking forward to something


----------



## Walt Martin

rominetimma said:


> I heard the term on the season's new CSI: Miami - the sadness one gets when thinking of happy memories -, and I wanted to know what the term was. Does anyone know? Wonder if it is a word in Spanish also...
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Horatios sister in law says to him, in English, following the death of her husband, Horatios brother "it's the saddest we feel for happy memories"


----------



## Vanda

Can be saudade, and no, saudade is Portuguese. Unless the word you are looking for is nostalgia. 
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/nostalgia


----------

